# Rivets For Deflector



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I completely tore down my 10530SBE. I'm doing final reassembly and I'm trying to figure out what size the rivets are that attach the deflector to the chute. Plus, I'm not 100% sure how the chute, deflector seal and deflector go back together. It's just another spot I missed taking a good picture of. I have an assortment of rivets, but all of them are 1/8" (3mm) diameter with different grip lengths. I'm thinking a 3/16" diameter might be a better fit, but not sure on the length of the grip. I hope a local hardware store will have what I need. I hate to have to order online. I'm thinking stainless steel is the way to go, but maybe aluminum?

Anyone have any idea on the rivet size and maybe can post a picture of their assembled chute/deflector?


Any help much appreciated.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Where exactly? Where the rubber rivets to the steel? Pretty sure my ST330P's are aluminum.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

just use the smooth end of a drill bit to get the diameter, length should be not to hard to figure out.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Where exactly? Where the rubber rivets to the steel? Pretty sure my ST330P's are aluminum.



The deflector has a hinge that allows it to move up and down. The hinge has 4 or 5 holes and the rubber piece is between the hinge and the holes in the chute. The rivets hold it all together. I'm pretty sure the old rivets were steel. I don't think aluminum will stand up over time. 


I'm going to order 3/16" dia. 1/4" grip length SS rivets from Amazon.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Husqvarna_10530SBE said:


> The deflector has a hinge that allows it to move up and down. The hinge has 4 or 5 holes and the rubber piece is between the hinge and the holes in the chute. The rivets hold it all together. I'm pretty sure the old rivets were steel. I don't think aluminum will stand up over time.
> 
> 
> I'm going to order 3/16" dia. 1/4" grip length SS rivets from Amazon.


Well i put a magnet to my rivets today and it didn't stick to them, so definitely not steel.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

The old rivets are my machine were definitely steel (rusted). I just don't think aluminum will handle the forces on the rivets when the deflector is set at a horizontal position. I set my deflector in a horizontal position to throw the snow as far away from the driveway as possible. Only when the snow builds up too high do I adjust the deflector to more vertical position.


BTW, are the rivets installed from the inside of the chute or the outside? I would think from the inside so the surface would be smoother and not clog with snow.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

I guess my magnet was junk, tried a different stronger one and mine are definitely steel. 
Here is how mine are on. Smooth side in.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Here are the drive spring pics from mine we were talking about in my thread. Figured I would put them in here for you. 
You can see how both ends attach, let me know if it's the same at yours or not.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

SAVAGE420, thank you very much for the pictures. It made sense for the rivets to be installed from the inside. Unfortunately, the schematic makes it look like they are installed from the outside... Husqvarna 10530 SBE (96195000101) - Husqvarna Snow Thrower (2006-06) Control Panel / Discharge Chute Diagram and Parts List | PartsTree.com


Those pictures of the spring under the drive wheels lever definitely clears things up some. I think the new spring I got may not be the correct one. I'll have to dig out the old one. The new spring actually looks exactly like yours. Our machines handles and levers are not exactly the same. I'll know more when I get the machine in front of me.


Thanks again.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

No problemo. Good luck!!


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Well, I dug out the old torsion spring and it is definitely not the same as the new spring. It still took some effort, but the old spring is installed (hopefully correctly). I'm still waiting for the ss rivets I ordered from Amazon (third party seller) so the chute/deflector assembly won't happen till the end of the week. Hopefully I'll have everything reassembled by the weekend and I can test it out (without snow). I was thinking of buying all the decals the machine used to have, until I saw the prices. It would cost around $200 (not including decals on console panel, which are still good). That is crazy.


I'll post some pictures of the fully assembled machine if I can borrow a good camera.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Right on. Sounds like it's coming along nicely!! 
So the spring seems to have the leaver functioning properly now?


----------

